# Does Mobile Phone Insurance Cover Water Damage?



## redchariot (20 Feb 2008)

I have done something a bit on the stupid side; I knocked my mobile into a sink of water yesterday; couldn't get it to work at the time but now after letting it dry for a day it turns on and makes calls but the keypad is not working properly and it freezes from time to time. 

I have insurance with Vodafone and I searched through the terms and conditions and there is no mention of water damage been excluded but I do know a guy who about 7/8 years ago tried to claim from them for water damage but was told it wasn't covered. I am not eligble for an upgrade as I only have the phone about 9 months.

Did anybody else ever have this problem and could they claim?


----------



## Corky (20 Feb 2008)

As far as I know water damage is not covered .I used to insure my phones and did have a few water damaged whilst wading  but my insurance (with o2)
did not cover the phones.Best to contact vodafone.


----------



## shesells (21 Feb 2008)

When I was with vodafone I accidentally dropped my phone in the loo (it fell out of my pocket as I was cleaning the bathroom) and it was covered on my insurance, I got it replaced next day.


----------



## mathepac (21 Feb 2008)

House insurance claim?


----------



## sam h (21 Feb 2008)

I reckon it all about the way the accident happened and whether there was due diligence!!  I know of 2 people who accidently got there phones wet - one dropped it into the loo from her back pocket & the other had left it in their jacket pocket when they put it in the wash!  Both cases turned down as the companies considered they should have been more careful (the washing machine person was told they probably would have covered it if someone else had pushed them into a pond?!?!)....so I reckon the moral of the story is to have your story straight and be very clear about what your insurance will cover.  
TBH - I don't think the extra insurance is worth the hassle as they really seem to go out of their way to no pay - see what your household cover is or just buy cheaper phones you can afford to lose (and thiefs don't want to nick!)


----------

